# أسئلة واجابتها عن ألأيام الأخيرة



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*






السؤال: ماذا سيحدث في آخر الأيام تبعاً للنبؤات المكتوبة؟

الجواب: هناك الكثير من الأشياء المكتوبة عن الأيام الأخيرة في الكتاب المقدس. وتقريبا هناك ذكر للأيام الأخيرة في كل سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وتنظيم كل هذه النبؤات قد يكون صعباً. والتالي هو ملخص لما يعلنه الكتاب عما سيحدث في آخر الأيام:

أن المسيح سينتشل كل المؤمنيين بأسمه أي كنيسته (قديسين العهد الجديد) من الأرض من خلال حدث يعرف بالأختطاف (تسالونيكي الأولي 13:4-18 و كورنثوس الأولي 51:15). هؤلاء المؤنون سيجازوا عن أعمالهم الحسنة وخدمتهم خلال حياتهم علي الأرض أو سيجازوا عن تقصيرهم في عمل الرب وعدم طاعته ولكن لن يخسروا حياتهم الأبدية (كورنثوس الأولي 11:3-15 وكورنثوس الثانية 10:5).

والمسيح الدجال (أي الوحش) سيأتي الي الحكم وسيعقد اتفاقية سلام مع دولة اسرائيل مدتها سبع سنوات (دانيال 27:9). السبع سنوات هذه تعرف بالضيقة. وخلال هذه الفترة ستحدث حروب رهيبة، مجاعات، أمراض معضلة، وكوارث طبيعية. وسيلقي الله غضبه علي الخطيئة و الشر. وقت الضيقة سيتضمن فرسان الرؤيا الأربعة، والختم السابع، البوق، والدينونة.

وحول منتصف السبع سنوات، سيخرق الوحش اتفاقية السلام مع دولة اسرائيل ويقوم بأعلان الحرب. وسيقوم بأبطال الذبيحة والتقدمة وسيضع صورته في المعبد كي يقوم بعبادته الناس كأله (دانيال 27:9 و تسالونيكي الثانية 3:2-10). والجزء الثاني من الاضطراب يسمي بالضيقة العظيمة أو ضيقة يعقوب.

وفي نهاية سبع سنين الضيقة، سيقوم المسيح الدجال بشن الحرب علي أورشليم مبتديء بذلك معركة أرمجادون. وسيأتي يسوع المسيح ثانية، وسيدمر المسيح الدجال وأتباعه و أجناده وسيطرحهم في بحيرة النار والكبريت (رؤيا يوحنا 11:19-21). وسيقيد المسيح الشيطان في الهاوية لمدة 1000 عاماً وسيحكم الأرض لمدة 1000 عام (رؤيا يوحنا 1:20-6). 

وفي نهاية الألف عام، سيطلق سراح ابليس، وسيغلب ثانية وسيطرح في بحيرة النار (رؤيا يوحنا 7:20-10). ثم سيدين المسيح غير المؤمنيين (رؤيا يوحنا 10:20-15) في العرش الأبيض العظيم، وسيلقيهم في بحيرة النار. ثم سيدعوا المؤمنيين الي أرض جديدة وسماء جديدة – مكان راحتهم الأبدية. لن يكون هناك خطيئة بعد، ولا حزن، أو موت. وستنزل المدينة المقدسة أورشليم الجديدة من السماء (سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 21-22).*


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي علامات نهاية الأيام؟

الجواب: متي 5:24-8 يعطينا فكرة لمعرفة نهاية الأيام "فأن كثيرين سيأتون بأسمي قائلين: أنا هو المسيح! ويضلون كثيرين. وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب. أنظروا، لا ترتاعوا، لأنه لابد أن تكون هذه كلها، ولكن ليس المنتهي بعد. لأنه تقوم أمة علي أمة ومملكة علي مملكة، وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن. ولكن هذه كلها مبتدأ الأوجاع." فالزيادة في عدد الأنبياء الكذبة والمجاعات والأمراض المستعصية والكوارث الطبيعية – مجرد علامات لأقتراب نهاية الأيام. وفي هذا الجزء نجد تحذير بألا نخدع (متي 4:24)، لأن كل هذه العلامات هي مجرد بداية الأوجاع (متي 8:24). فالنهاية لم تأتي بعد (متي 6:24).

وكثيراً ما يشير المفسرين الي كل زلزال، كل قضية سياسية وكل هجمة علي اسرائيل علي أنها بداية نهاية الأيام. وهي ليست بالضرورة علامات تشير أن هذه هي نهاية الأيام. والرسول بولس حذر من زيادة في التعاليم الخاطئة في نهاية الأيام. "أنه في الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الأيمان، تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين" (تيموثاوس الأولي 1:4). والأيام الأخيرة تصف بال "الأيام العصيبة" بسبب ازدياد شر الأنسان وأن الأنسان سينشط في "رفض الحقيقة" (تيموثاوس الثانية 1:3-9 و أيضاً أنظر تسالونيكي الثانية 3:2).

وهناك علامات أخري تتضمن اعادة بناء المعبد في أورشليم، زيادة الحروب نحو اسرائيل، واتجاهات نحو توحيد حكومات العالم. ومن أبرز العلامات لنهاية الأيام هي قيام دولة اسرائيل، واعلانها دولة مستقلة في عام 1948 لأول مرة في التاريخ منذ سنة 70 ميلادياً. وقد وعد الله أبراهيم أن أرض كنعان ستظل ممتلك أبدي (تكوين 8:17). وقد تنبأ حزقيال بالنهوض الروحي والمادي لأسرائيل (حزقيال 37). فنري أهمية النبؤات المتعلقة بشعب اسرائيل وعلاقتها بالأيام الأخيرة (دانيال 14:10 و 41:11 ورؤيا 8:11). 

وبأخذ هذه العلامات في الأعتبار، يمكننا أن نكون حكماء عندما نتأمل في مايجب علينا توقعه في الأيام الأخيرة. ولكن يجب علينا الا نفسر أي حدث منفرد بأنه العلامة الأكيدة ببدء نهاية الأيام. فالله أعطانا علامات كثيرة والغرض من هذه العلامات أن نكون مستعدين ولكن غير متكبرين.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو أختطاف الكنيسة؟

الجواب: كلمة أختطاف غير مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس. ولكن مبدأ الأختطاف موجود بصورة واضحة في أماكن متعددة من الكتاب. والأختطاف هو الحدث الذي فيه يأخذ الله جميع المؤمنيين بأسمه من الأرض لكي يمهد الطريق للغضب الآتي علي الأرض خلال فترة الضيقة الأخيرة. والأختطاف موصوف في تسالونيكي الأولي 13:4-18 وكورنثوس 50:15-54. تسالونيكي الأولي 13:4 يصف الأختطاف بأن الله سيقيم كل المؤمنين بأسمه الذين قد ماتوا، وأنه سيعيطيهم أجساد ممجدة، ثم سيترك العالم مع المؤمنيين الذين كانوا أحياء ومع هؤلاء الذين أعطوا أجساد ممجدة. "لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف، بصوت رئيس ملائكة وبوق الله، سوف ينزل من السماء والأموات في السماء سيقومون أولاً. ثم نحن الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعاً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء، وهكذا نكون كل حين مع الرب" (تسالونيكي الأولي 16:4-17). 

كورنثوس الأولي 50:15-54 يركز علي طبيعة الأختطاف المتتابعة والأجساد الممجدة التي نتلقاها. "هوذا سر أقول لكم: لا نرقد كلنا، ولكن كلنا نتغير، في لحظة في طرفة عين، عند البوق الأخير. فأنه سيبوق، فيقام الأموات عديمي الفساد، ونحن نتغير" (كورنثوس الأولي 51:15-52). فالأختطاف حدث مجيد يجب علينا أن نتوق اليه. سنصبح أخيراً أحراراً من الخطيئة. وسنصبح في حضرة الله للأبد. هناك مناقشات عديدة تدور حول الأختطاف، والله يريدنا أن "نعزز بعضنا البعض بهذا الكلام".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي الضيقة؟ كيف نعلم أن الضيقة ستدوم سبع سنوات؟

الجواب: الضيقة ستأتي في المستقبل وستدوم لمدة سبع سنوات عندما ينتهي الله من تأديب شعب اسرائيل وادانة الغير مؤمنيين. والكنيسة، أي المؤمنيين بشخص وعمل المسيح يسوع لن تكون موجودة خلال هذه الفترة. اذ أن الكنيسة ستنتشل خلال حدث يعرف بالأختطاف (تسالونيكي الأولي 13:4-18 و كورنثوس الأولي 51:15-53). والكنيسة ستفدي من الغضب الآتي (تسالونيكي الأولي 9:5). ونري أن الكتاب المقدس يشير الي الضيقة بأسماء مختلفة: 


1) يوم الرب (أشعياء 12:2 و 6:13 و 9 ويوئيل 15:1 و 1:2 و 11 و 31 و14:3 و تسالونيكي 2:5).

2) المصاعب أو الضيقة (تثنية 30:4 وصفنيا 1:1).

3) الضيقة العظيمة وهو مايشير الي الجزء الثاني من السبع سنوات (متي 21:24).

4) وقت أو يوم الضيق (دانيال 1:12 و صفنيا 15:1).

5) وقت ضيقة يعقوب (أرميا 7:30).​

وأنه لمن المهم دراسة دانيال 24:9-27 لكي نقوم بفهم الغرض ووقت الضيقة. وهذا الجزء من دانيال يتناول ال70 أسبوعاً الذين أعلنوا ضد "شعبك". وشعب دانيال هم اليهود، شعب اسرائيل، وما يتحدث عنه دانيال في 24:9 هو الفترة الزمنية التي منحها الله :"لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا، ولكفارة الأثم، وليؤتي بالبر الأبدي، ولختم الرؤيا والنبؤة، ولمسح قدوس القدوسين". والله هنا يعلن أن هذه الأشياء ستتم في "70 أسبوعاً". ومن المهم معرفة أنه عندما يشير الي ال"70 أسبوعا" فهم ليست الأسابيع التي نعرفها (7 أيام). فالترجمة العبرية توضح لنا أن المقصود ب "70" هو (70 مرة 7 مرات). فالفترة الزمنية التي يعنيها الله هي 70 سنة في 7 سنوات أي 490 عاماً. وهذا معضد بجزء آخر في دانيال. ففي أعداد 25 و26 يقال لدانيال أن المسيا سيخصص "7 أسابيع و 62 أسابيع" (69 أسبوعاً أجمالي) ويبدأ بأمر اعادة بناء أورشليم، وبمعني آخر 69 سنة مسبعة (483 سنوات) بعد أمر أعادة بناء أورشليم سيقطع المسيح. ويؤكد المؤرخون أن 483 عاما قد مضوا ما بين أمر أعادة بناء أورشليم وبين صلب يسوع. ومعظم الباحثون بغض النظر عن رؤيتهم للمستقبل، يتفقون في تحليل هذا الجزء من سفر دانيال.

وبعد مرور 483 عاماً من أمر أعادة بناء أورشليم لوقت قطع المسيح، فهذا يترك سبعة واحدة (سبع سنوات) لتتم كما هو في دانيال 24:9. "لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا، ولكفارة الأثم، وليؤتي بالبر الأبدي، ولختم الرؤيا والنبؤة، ولمسح قدوس القديسين" والسبع سنوات الأخيرة تعرف بوقت الضيقة – وهو وقت يتم فيه الله ادانة شعب اسرائيل عن خطاياهم.

ويعطي دانيال 27:9 بعض الوضوح لفترة سبع سنوات الضيقة. فدانيال 27:9 يقول "ويثبت عهداً مع كثيرين في أسبوع واحد، وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة، وعلي جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتي يتم ويصب المقضي علي المخرب". فالشخصية التي يتحدث عنها المسيح في هذا المقطع هو المخرب (متي 15:24) ويدعي الوحش في رؤيا 13. ودانيال 27:9 يقول أن الوحش سيقطع عهداً لمدة أسبوع (سبع سنوات)، ولكن في منتصف الأسبوع أي بعد (ثلاث سنوات ونصف من الضيقة)، سينقض العهد، ويبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة. ورؤيا 13 يوضح أن الوحش سيضع صورته في المعبد ويطلب من العالم أن يعبده. ورؤيا 5:13 يقول أن ذلك سيستمر 42 شهراً، أي ثلاث سنوات ونصف. وحيث أن دانيال يقول أن ذلك سيحدث في منتصف الأسبوع، ورؤيا يقول أن منتصف الفترة 42 شهراً، لذلك فأن الفترة الكاملة هي 84 شهراً أ سبع سنوات. أيضاً أنظر دانيال 25:7 حيث أن "الزمان يساوي زمان ونصف زمان" (زمان = سنة واحدة، أزمنة = سنتان، ونصف زمان = نصف عام، الأجمالي ثلاث سنين ونصف) وأيضاً يشير الي الضيقة العظيمة ، الجزء الاخير من سبع سنوات الضيقة عندما يسبب الرجس خرابا (الوحش) سيكون في الحكم.

ولرؤية مصادر أخري عن الضيقة، أنظر سفر الرؤيا 2:11-3 الذي يتحدث عن 1260 يوماً و 42 شهراً، ودانيال 11:12-12 الذي يتحدث عن 1290 يوماً و 1335 يوماً، وكلها تشير الي منتصف الضيقة. والأيام الأضافية في دانيال 12 يمكن أن تتضمن الزمن الأخير لدينونة العالم (متي 31:25-46) ووقت الأعداد لحكم المسيح الألفي (رؤيا 4:20-6).
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: متي سيحدث الأختطاف بالنسبة للأختطاف والضيقة؟

الجواب: توقيت الأختطاف بالنسبة الي الضيقة هو من أكثر المواضيع الكتابية المثيرة للجدل في الكنيسة اليوم. ووجهات النظر الرئيسية هي أن الأختطاف سيحدث قبل الضيقة، أو أن الأختطاف سيحدث في منتصف الضيقة، أو أن الأختطاف سيحدث بعد الضيقة. والرأي الرابع هو في وقت الغضب الآتي، وهو مجرد تعديل لفكرة الأختطاف في منتصف فترة الضيقة.

أولاً أنه من المهم أن ندرك الغرض من وقت الضيقة. وتبعاً لما هو في دانيال 27:9 فأن هناك الأسبوع السبعين (أي سبعة سنوات) الذي لم يأتي بعد. ونبؤة دانيال عن السبعون أسبوعاً (دانيال 20:9-27) يشير الي شعب اسرائيل. وهو وقت خلاله سيركز الله نظره علي شعب اسرائيل. والأسبوع السبعين، هو أيضاً وقتاً سيتعامل فيه الله شعب اسرائيل بصورة خاصة. ورغم أن هذا لا يعني بالتحديد أن الكنيسة لن تكون موجودة فأنه يطرح السؤال لماذا يجب أن تكون الكنيسة موجودة علي الأرض خلال هذا الوقت. 

والمقطع الأساسي الذي يذكر الأختطاف في الكتاب المقدس موجود في تسالونيكي الأولي 13:4-18. ويتحدث علي أن كل المؤمنيين الأحياء، والمؤمنيين الذين قد رقدوا، سيتقابلوا مع الرب يسوع علي الهواء وسيكونوا معه للأبد. فالأختطاف هو انتشال الله للمؤمنيين من الأرض. وهناك بعض الآيات التالية فيها يقول بولس في 9:5 : "لأن الله لم يجعلنا للغضب، بل لأقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح ". وسفر الرؤيا ، الذي يتعامل بصورة شاملة مع وقت الضيقة، هو الرسالة النبوية المعطاة لنا كي نعرف كيف سيلقي الله غضبه الآتي علي الأرض خلال وقت الضيقة. وحقيقة أن أن الله يعد بأن يخلص المؤمنيين من الغضب الآتي بعد أن يعد بأن ينتشل شعبه من الأرض يدل علي العلاقة الوطيدة بين الحدثين.

وهناك مقطع آخر هام عن الأختطاف موجود في سفر الرؤيا 10:3. وهناك يعد المسيح بفداء المؤمنيين من "ساعة الضيق" التي ستأتي علي العالم. وقد يعني هذا شيئين: (1) أن الله سيحمي المؤمنيين في وسط وقت الضيق، أو (2) أن المسيح سيفدي المؤمنيين من الوجود في هذا الوقت. والرأيين ترجمة جيدة لكلمة "من" الموجودة باللغة اليونانية. وهي ليست فقط الضيقة، بل "ساعة" الضيق. والمسيح يعد أن يحفظ المؤمنين من الفترة الزمنية التي تتضمن وقت المعاناة وخاصة الضيقة. والغرض من وقت الضيقة، والغرض من الأختطاف، ومعني ما هو موجود في تسالونيكي الأولي 9:5، وترجمة ما هو موجود في رؤيا 10:3 يعطي تعضيداً واضحاً لوجهة النظر المرجحة لحدوث الأختطاف قبيل الضيقة. وان قمنا بتفسير أسفار الكتاب المقدس حرفياً وبنفس الشكل مرة تلو الأخري لوجدنا أن وجهة النظر المعضدة للأختطاف قبيل الضيقة هو أكثر الآراء ترجيحاً واتفاقاً مع ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس.​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المجيء الثاني ليسوع المسيح؟

الجواب: المجيء الثاني ليسوع المسيح هو رجاء المؤمنيين بأن الله له السلطة المطلقة علي جميع الأشياء، وأنه أمين وسيحقق وعوده والنبؤات المذكورة في كتابة المقدس. ففي مجيئه الأول، جاء يسوع المسيح الي الأرض كطفل صغير في مزود في بيت لحم، كما في النبؤات. وأتم يسوع كثير من النبوات عن المسيا سواء في ميلاده، حياته، خدمته، موته، وأيضا قيامته. ولكن يوجد بعض النبؤات التي لم يتمها المسيح بعد. ومجيء المسيح الثاني سيتم كل هذه النبؤات. وفي مجيء المسيح الأول عاش بتواضع وعاني وقاسي. ولكن في مجيئه الثاني سيأتي كملك منتصر. قد أتي في مجيئه الأول في أوضع الظروف ولكنه سيأتي ثانية وجيوش السماء علي جانبيه.

ونبؤات العهد القديم لا تفرق بين المجيئين. ويمكننا أن نري ذلك في أسفار أشعياء 14:7 و 6:9-7 و زكريا 4:14. وكنتيجة لما هو مكتوب فقد تخيل العلماء اليهود أنه لا بد وأنه هناك مسيحين المسيح المصلوب والمسيح المنتصر. ولم يعرفوا أن المسيح سيتم جميع النبؤات. فقد أتم المسيح ما كتب عنه في العهد القديم (أشعياء 53) في مجيئه الأول. وسيتم دوره كمخلص اسرائيل وملك الملوك بمجيئه الثاني. زكريا 10:12 ورؤيا 7:1 يصفون المجيء الثاني، ويذكرون أن أسرائيل والعالم كله سيذكر يداه المثقوبتان وسيحزنوا لعدم قبوله عند مجيئه الأول. 

وبعد أن صعد المسيح للسماء، أعلن الملائكة لتلاميذه "أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الي السماء؟ أن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الي السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقاً الي السماء" (أعمال الرسل 11:1). وزكريا 4:14 يذكر أن المجيء الثاني سيحدث في جبل الزيتون. ومتي 30:24 يعلن "وحينئذ تظهر علامة ابن الأنسان في السماء. وحينئذ تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الأنسان آتياً علي سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير". وتيطس 13:2 يصف المجيء الثاني ب"الظهور المجيد".

والمجيء الثاني مذكور بتفصيل شديد في سفر الرؤيا 11:19-16، "ثم رأيت السماء المفتوحة، واذ فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعي أميناً وصادقاً، وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب. وعيناه لهيب نار، وعلي رأسه تيجان كثيرة، وله أسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه الا هو. وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم، ويدعي أسمه "كلمة الله". والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه علي خيل بيض، لابسين بزاً أبيض ونقياً. ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض لكي يضرب به الأمم. وهو سيرعاهم بعصا من حديد، وهو يدوس معصرة خمر سخط وغضب الله القادر علي كل شيء. وله علي ثوبه وعلي فخذه اسم مكتوب "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب".​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الملك الألفي، وهل يجب أن نفهمه حرفياً؟

الجواب: الملك الألفي هو عنوان ال1000 عاماً من حكم يسوع المسيح علي الأرض. والبعض يبغي تفسير الألف عام بطريقة رمزية. والبعض الأخر يفهم الألف عام بأنه تعبير مجازي يعبر عن "فترة زمنية طويلة". ونتيجة ذلك أن البعض لا يؤمن بالحكم الواقعي الحقيقي الجسدي للمسيح علي الأرض. ولكن في سفر الرؤيا 2:20-7، نجد أنه مذكور ستة مرات أن الحكم الألفي سيستمر لمدة الف عاماً. وأن أراد الله أن يعلمنا أنها ستكون "فترة زمنية طويلة" ، لكان من السهل عليه الهام مدوني الكتاب المقدس هذه الكلمات من غير أن يذكر فترة زمنية محددة جداً.

والكتاب المقدس يذكر أن عند رجوع المسيح للأرض فأنه سيملك علي أورشليم، وسيجلس علي عرش داوود (لوقا 32:1-33). والعهود الغير مشروطة تتطلب رجوع المسيح حرفياً وجسدياً لتأسيس مملكته. فالعهد الأبراهيمي يعد اسرائيل بالأرض، وحاكم، وبركة روحية (تكوين 1:12-3). والعهد الفلسطيني يعد اسرائيل بأعادة بناء الأرض وأحتلال الأرض (تثنية 1:30-10). والعهد الداوودي يعد بالمغفرة لشعب اسرائيل حتي يمكن للدولة أن تبارك (أرميا 31:31-34).

ووقت المجيء الثاني، ستتم هذه العهود بين الشعوب (متي 31:24)، ونري أن الأرض تتبدل (زكريا 10:12-14)، وستجدد تحت حكم المسيا، يسوع المسيح. ويتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن الأحوال الهائلة والكاملة جسديا وروحياً خلال الحكم الألفي. وسيكون وقت سلام (ميخا 2:4-4 و أشعياء 17:32-18)، وفرح (أشعياء 7:61 و 10)، وراحة (أشعياء 1:40-2)، وعدم الأحتياج (عاموس 13:9-15) أو المرض (يوئيل 28:2-29). ويخبرنا الكتاب أن المؤمنيين سيكونوا تحت الحكم الألفي. ولهذا فسيكون وقت صلاح (متي 37:25 ومزمور 3:24-4)، وطاعة (أرميا 33:31)، وقداسة (أشعياء 8:35)، وحق (أشعياء 16:65)، وامتلاء بالروح القدس (يوئيل 28:2-29). وسيحكم المسيح كملك (أشعياء 3:9-7 و 1:11-10)، وسيكون داوود الوصي علي العرش (أرميا 15:33 و 17 و 21 و عاموس 11:9). والنبلاء والحكام سيتولون الحكم (أشعياء 1:32 و متي 28:19). وستصبح أورشليم العاصمة "السياسية" لكل العالم (زكريا 3:8). 

وسفر الرؤيا 2:20-7 ببساطة يعطي الفترة الزمنية للحكم الألفي. وحتي من غير هذه الأيات المذكورة، فهناك آيات أخري عديدة تشير الي حرفية وواقعية الحكم الألفي للمسيح علي الأرض. وتحقيق العهود ووعود الله تعتمد علي التنفيذ الحرفي، الجسدي، للملك الآتي. ولا توجد أدلة تنكر وجوب فهم الحكم الألفي بصورة حرفية وفترتة الزمنية ألا وهي 1000 عام.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من هم المائة أربعة وأربعون ألفاً؟

الجواب: يمثل سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي تحد كبير لكل من يحاول تفسيره. إذ يحتوي السفر على الكثير من الرموز والإشارات، وقد قام العديد من الناس بمحاولة تفسيره تبعاً لمفهومهم للسفر ككل. ونجد أن هناك أربعة أساليب متبعة لتفسير سفر الرؤيا: 1) الأسلوب الأول: هو أسلوب مبني على الإعتقاد بأن كل أحداث سفر الرؤيا قد تم حدوثها بالفعل في نهاية العصر الأول. 2) الأسلوب الثاني هو أسلوب تاريخي: حيث يعتبر أن كل ما هو مدون في سفر الرؤيا هو سرد تاريخي للأحداث منذ بداية العالم وحتى الوقت الحاضر. 3) الأسلوب الثالث هو النهج المثالي: حيث يقوم بتفسير السفر كوصف للصراع بين الخير والشر. 4) أما الأسلوب الرابع فهو أسلوب مستقبلي: حيث يقوم بتفسير سفر الرؤيا كنبؤة تتناول ما سيحدث في المستقبل. ونحن نرى أن الأسلوب الرابع (المستقبلي) هو الأسلوب الوحيد الذي يقوم بتفسير السفر على نفس منوال وطريقة تفسير بقية ما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس. كما يتفق هذا الأسلوب مع محتوى السفر نفسه الذي يعلن بوضوح أنه نبؤة (رؤيا 3:1 و7:22 و10 و18 و19).

وللإجابة عن التساؤل الخاص بمن هم المائة أربعة وأربعون ألفاً؟ نجد أن الإجابة ستعتمد على الأسلوب التفسيري المتبع. فأننا نجد أنه فيما عدا الأسلوب المستقبلي، أن جميع الأساليب التفسيرية الأخرى تترجم هذا العدد بطريقة رمزية – معتبرين أنه يمثل اكتمال عدد الكنيسة (أي جماعة المؤمنين). "وسمعت عدد المختومين مئة وأربعة وأربعين ألفاً، مختومين من كل سبط من بني اسرائيل" (رؤيا 4:7)، وبالنظر للآية لا يوجد أي سبب يدعونا لأن لا نفسرها بأن الرقم مائة أربعة وأربعون ألف يمثل اليهود من "أبناء اسرائيل" وأنهم سيكونون أثنا عشر ألفاً من كل سبط. فالعهد الجديد لا يحتوي على نص واضح يبدل شعب اسرائيل بالكنيسة. 


هؤلاء اليهود "مختومين" مما يعني ان لهم حماية خاصة من الله وضد المسيح الدجال حتى يتمكنوا من تأدية مهامهم أثناء وقت الإضطرابة العظيمة (أنظر سفر الرؤيا 17:6 إذ نرى أن الآية تصف تعجب الناس عن من سيستطيع الوقوف يوم الغضب الآتي). وسيكون وقت الإضطراب مدة سبعة سنوات فيها سينفذ الله حكمه على الذين رفضوه وسيكمل خطة خلاصه لشعب اسرائيل. وهذا نستخلصه من ما كشفه الله للنبي دانيال (دانيال 24:9-27). فالمائة أربعة وأربعون ألفاً هم "بداية الحصاد" (رؤيا 4:14) من اسرائيل المخلصة كما تم التنبوء بذلك في (زكريا 10:12 ورومية 25:11-27)، ومهتهم هي أن يقوموا بتبشير البشر الباقين بعد الإختطاف وإعلان الإنجيل وقت الإضطراب. وبسبب ذلك سيخلص الملايين ("بعد هذا نظرت وإذ جمع كثير لم يستطع أحد أن يعده، من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة، واقفون أمام العرش وأمام الخروف، متسربلين بثياب بيض وفي أيديهم سعف النخل" (رؤيا 9:7).

ويكمن الإختلاط الشهير في تفسير تعبير المائة أربعة وأربعون ألفاً، في ما ينادي به جماعة شهود يهوه. إذ أنهم يؤمنون بأن هذا هو عدد الناس الذين سيملكوا مع المسيح أبدياً في السماء. وهم الذين لهم الرجاء السماوي. بينما الذين لم يختبروا الميلاد الثاني – سيتمتعوا بالرجاء الأرضي – فردوس على الأرض يحكمه المسيح والمائة أربعة وأربعون ألفاً. ومن الواضح أن تعليم شهود يهوه يشير الى نظام طبقي في الحياة الآخرة. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا بأنه لا طبقية في الإيمان. وبالرغم من أنه من الصحيح أن البعض سيشاركون المسيح في الملك الألفي (رؤيا 4:20). وهؤلاء هم الكنيسة (أتباع المسيح)، وقديسين العهد القديم (من ماتوا قبل مجيء المسيح للأرض)، وقديسين وقت الإضطراب (الذين قبلوا المسيح وقت الإضطراب). ولكن الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر عدداً معيناً من الناس. كما أن الملك الألفي سيختلف عن الحياة الأبدية، حيث أن الحياة الأبدية ستبدأ بإنتهاء الملك الألفي. وفي هذا الوقت، سيكون الله معنا في أورشليم الجديدة، وسيكون لنا رب ونكون له شعباً (رؤيا 3:21). فميراثنا الذي وعدنا به المسيح وختمه الروح القدس (أفسس 13:1-14) سيمنح لنا أخيراً، إذ سنرث مع المسيح (رومية 17:8).​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى معركة هرمجدون؟

الجواب: كلمة هرمجدون تأتي من الكلمة العبرية "جبل مجيدو" وهى تشير للمعركة المتوقعة والتي سينتصر فيها الله على جنود المسيح الدجال كما هو مدون في النبؤة الكتابية (رؤيا 16:16 و 1:20-3 و 7-10). وستشمل المعركة الملايين من الناس حيث ستتحد الأمم لمحاربة الله.

وموقع المعركة غير واضح حيث أنه لا يوجد جبل يدعي مجيدو، ولكن الكلمة قد تعني هضبة وهناك هضبة حوالى 60 ميلاً شمال أورشليم. وحتى الآن تم حدوث حوالي 200 معركة في هذه الموقعة. والسهل المحيط بالهضبة سيكون قلب الموقعة والتي ستنتشر في جميع أنحاء اسرائيل (أشعياء 1:63). ولقد أشتهر سهل هرمجدون بسبب موقعتين شهيرتين في العهد القديم (1) إنتصار باراك على الكنعانيين (قضاة 15:4)، و (2) انتصار جدعون على أهل مديان (قضاة الأصحاح 7). كما كان أيضاً موقع حزن عظيم حيث كان موقع : (1) موت شاول وولديه (صموئيل الأولى 8:31)، و (2) موت الملك هوشع (ملوك الثاني 29:23-30 وأخبار الأيام 22:35).

وبسبب كل هذه الأحداث التاريخية، أصبحت معركة هرمجدون رمزاً للمعركة الأخيرة بين الله وأجناد الشر. وكلمة "هرمجدون" نراها فقط في سفر الرؤيا 16:16، "فجمعهم إلى الموضع الذي يدعى بالعبرانية "هرمجدون". وهنا يتحدث عن الملوك الأولياء للمسيح الدجال والذين سيتحدون في المعركة الأخيرة ضد اسرائيل. وفي هرمجدون "صارت المينة العظيمة ثلاثة أقسام، ومدن الأمم سقطت، وبابل العظيمة ذكرت أمام الله ليعطيها كأس خمر سخط غضبه" (رؤيا 19:16)، حيث سيهزم المسيح الدجال وأتباعه. ويستخدم اليوم تعبير هرمجدون للإشارة الى نهاية العالم، وليس فقط للمعركة نفسها.​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى رجسة الخراب؟

الجواب: يشير تعبير "رجسة الخراب" الى ما هو موجود في متى 15:24: "فمتى نظرتم "رجسة الخراب" التي قال عنها النبي دانيال قائمة في المكان المقدس – ليفهم القاريء"، وهنا يشير الكتاب الى دانيال 27:9، "ويثبت عهداً مع كثيرين في أسبوع واحد، وفي وسط الأسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة، وعلى جناح الأرجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصب المقضي على الخراب". وفي عام 167 قبل الميلاد أقام الحاكم اليوناني مكاناً لعبادة الإله زوس في وسط الهيكل في أورشليم. كما قام أيضاً بتقديم خنزير كذبيحة في الهيكل. وهذا هو ما يعرف "برجسة الخراب".

وفي متى 15:24 يتحدث المسيح حوالى 200 عاماً بعد ذلك عن ما حدث في الهيكل. فلذا نعتقد أن المسيح كان يتنبأ بما سيحدث في الهيكل في أورشليم. و يعتقد العلماء أن المسيح كان يشير الي أن المسيح الدجال، سيفعل شيئاً مماثلاً لما قام به الحاكم الروماني في القديم. ومما يؤكد ذلك أن بعض الأحداث التي تنبأ بها النبي دانيال لم تحدث في عام 167 قبل الميلاد. إذ أن الحاكم لم يعقد عهداً مع اسرائيل لمدة سبع سنوات. فالمسيح الدجال هو الذي سيعقد العهد مع اسرائيل لمدة سبعة أعوام ثم سيخرق العهد بفعل شيء مماثل لما حدث في الهيكل من قبل. 

ومها كان مستقبل رجسة الخراب، فأن ما سيحدث سيزيل أي شك في قلب أي انسان بأن هذا هو فعلاً المسيح الدجال. وسفر الرؤيا 14:13 يخبرنا بأنه سيصنع صورة أو تمثالاً معيناً وسيرغم الجميع على عبادته. هذا وأن تحويل الهيكل الى مكان لعبادته بدلاً من عبادة الله الحي شيء بغيض ورجس في عيني الرب بنفس مقدار تدنيس الهيكل. والذين سيكونون موجودين على الأرض وقت الإضطراب العظيم يجب وأن يترقبوا هذا الحدث كبداية لأسوأ ثلاثة سنوات ونصف على الأرض وأن يعلموا يقيناً أن رجوع المسيح الثاني للأرض وشيك. "اسهروا إذاً وتضرعوا في كل حين، لكي تحسبوا أهلاً للنجاة من جميع هذا المزمع أن يكون، وتقفوا قدام ابن الإنسان" (لوقا 36:21).​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى الرؤيا التنبؤية؟ 


الجواب: نجد أن مصدر الكلمة في اللغة اليونانية "أبوكالوبسس" والتي تعني "إظهار، أو كشف، أو نزع الغطاء عن شيء ما" ولذا فإنه يشار للسفر برؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي وهذا لأن فيه يكشف الله عن أحداث الأيام الأخيرة لرسوله يوحنا. ويستخدم تعبير أدب الرؤيا التنبؤية لوصف إستخدام الرموز، والصور والأعداد للتكهن بأحداث مستقبلية. وخارج سفر الرؤيا، يمكننا أن نرى رؤى تنبؤية في سفر دانيال الأصحاح 7-12 وأشعياء أصحاح 24-27 وحزقيال أصحاح 37-41 وزكريا أصحاح 9-12.

فلم تم كتابة الرؤى التنبؤية بهذه الصيغة الأدبية المليئة بالرموز والصور؟ لا بد وأن نأخذ في الإعتبار أنه في وقت كتابة هذه الرؤي كان من الحكمة إخفاء الرسالة بالصور والرموز التي تحتويها. وأيضاً نجد أن الرموز قد أضافت عنصراً من الغموض عن تفاصيل الوقت والمكان. ولكن الغرض المقصود من إستخدام الرموز لم يقصد وأن يستخدم لكي يحدث إرتباك ولكن لتشجيع وتعليم أتباع المسيح في الأوقات العصيبة.

وبالإضافة الى المعنى المقصود بالرؤيا التنبؤية (أي سفرالرؤيا)، يستخدم التعبير اليوم للإشارة الى نهاية الأيام بصورة عامة، أو للأحداث الأخيرة والتي تتضمن مجيء المسيح الثاني أو معركة هرمجدون. حيث سنعاين الظهور النهائي لله، وغضبه وعدله وأخيراً حبه. فبرؤية يسوع المسيح سنرى الله (يوحنا 9:14 وعبرانيين 2:1).​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو يوم الرب؟

الجواب: غالباً ما يشير تعبير "يوم الرب" الى الأحداث المتوقعة في نهاية الأيام (أشعياء 18:7-25) وغالباً ما ترتبط أحداثه "باليوم الأخير". ومن المهم إدراك أن هذه التعبيرات تشير الى فترة زمنية يتدخل خلالها الله شخصياً، بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في الأحداث التاريخية ، لتحقيق أجزاء معينة من خطته للبشرية.

و نجد أن البعض من الناس يربط تعبير "يوم الرب" بحدث أو يوم معين سيحدث في نهاية العالم عندما تتم خطة الله للعالم والبشرية. في حين أن البعض الآخر يعتقد أن "يوم الرب" ستكون فترة زمنية طويلة وليس مجرد يوم واحد. في هذه الفترة سيملك المسيح على الأرض وسيقوم بتطهير السماء والجحيم ويعد المكان الأبدي للبشرية. وهذا يختلف عن الإعتقاد بأن يوم الرب حدث وحيد سيحدث عند رجوع المسيح للأرض لفداء شعبه وإرسال الخطاة للعقاب الأبدي.

وبالبحث في الكتاب المقدس، نجد أن تعبير "يوم الرب" قد تم استخدامه تسعة عشر مرة في العهد القديم (أشعياء 12:2 و6:13 و9 وحزقيال 5:13 و3:30 ويوئيل 15:1 و 1:2 و11 و31 و14:3 وعاموس 18:5 و 20 وعوبديا 15 وصفنيا 7:1 و14 وزكريا 1:14 وملاخي 5:4). وأربعة مرات في العهد الجديد (أعمال الرسل 20:2 وتسالونيكي الثانية 2:2 وبطرس الثانية 10:3). وأيضاً مشار له في (رؤيا 17:6 و 14:16).

وآيات العهد القديم التي تتناول يوم الرب توحي لنا بأن يوم الرب وشيك : "ولولوا لأن يوم الرب قريب، قادم كخراب من القادر على كل شيء" (أشعياء 6:13)، "لأن اليوم قريب، ويوم للرب قريب، يوم غيم. يكون وقتاً للأمم" (حزقيال 3:30)، "آه على اليوم، لأن يوم الرب قريب. يأتي كخراب من القادر على كل شيء"(يوئيل 15:1)، "اضربوا بالبوق في صهيون. صوتوا في جبل قدسي! ليرتعد جميع سكان الأرض لأن يوم الرب قادم، لأنه قريب" (يوئيل 1:2)، "جماهير جماهير في وادي القضاء" (يوئيل 14:3)، "فإنه قريب يوم الرب على كل الأمم. كما فعلت يفعل بك. عملك يرتد على رأسك" (عوبديا 15)، "أسكت قدام السيد الرب، لأن يوم الرب قريب. لأن الرب قد أعد ذبيحة. قدس مدعويه" (صفنيا 7:1)، "قريب يوم الرب العظيم. قريب وسريع جداً. صوت يوم الرب. يصرخ حينئذ الجبار مراً "(صفنيا 14:1). وهذا لأن آيات العهد القديم تشير الى تحقيق النبؤات المحقق والبعيد المدي مثل الكثير من النبؤات الموجودة في العهد القديم. فنجد أن في بعض المرات يصف العهد القديم يوم الرب بحدث تاريخي تم حدوثه بالفعل (أشعياء 6:13-22 وحزقيال 2:30-19 ويوئيل 15:1 و 14:3 وعاموس 18:5-20 وصفنيا 14:1-18). بينما نجد أنه في الأحيان الأخرى يشير الى أحداث ستحدث في نهاية العالم (يوئيل 30:2-32 وزكريا 1:14 وملاخي 1:4، 5). 


والعهد الجديد يصف "يوم الرب" بيوم "الغضب"، أو "الزيارة" (رؤيا 4:16)، ويشير الي أنه آت في المستقبل وأنه سيصب جامات غضبه على غير المؤمنون من شعب اسرائيل (أشعياء 22 وأرميا 1:30-17، يوئيل 1-2 وعاموس 5 وصفنيا 1) وعلى غير المؤمنين من العالم (حزقيال 38-39 وزكريا 14). والكتاب يشير الى أن اليوم آت سريعاً، مثل اللص في الليل. (صفنيا 14:1-15 وتسالونيكي 2:2)، ولذا فعلينا كمؤمنين أن نكون مستعدين لرجوع المسيح المفاجيء.

وبالإضافة لكونه وقت القضاء، فأنه سيكون وقت للخلاص الذي سيقدمه الله لبقية شعب اسرائيل لتتميم وعده بخلاص كل أهل اسرائيل (روميه 26:11)، وسيغفر غن خطاياهم ويسترد مختاريه (اشعياء 27:10 وأرميا 19:30-31 و40 وميخا 4 وزكريا 13). وفي النهاية "يخفض تشامخ الإنسان، وتوضع رفعة الناس، ويسمو الرب وحده في ذلك اليوم" (أشعياء 17:2). وستتم النبؤات الخاصة بيوم الرب في نهاية العالم حيث تجازي قدرة الله العجيبة الشر والخطيئة​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الفرق بين الإختطاف ومجيء المسيح الثاني؟​

الجواب: كثيراً ما يقوم الناس بالخلط ما بين الإختطاف ومجيء المسيح الثاني. وفي بعض الأحيان، يصعب تمييز إن كان الكتاب المقدس يشير الى الإختطاف أم رجوع المسيح. ولكن عند التعمق في دراسة ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن نهاية الأيام، فأنه من المهم أن نتأكد مما يشير الكتاب اليه.

وسيحدث الإختطاف عند رجوع المسيح لينزع الكنيسة (جماعة المؤمنين) من الأرض. ونجد وصف هذا الحدث في تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4-18 وكورنثوس الأولى 50:15-54. فالمؤمنين الذين ماتوا ستقام أجسادهم، وسيجتمعون مع المؤمنين الأحياء لمقابلة الرب على السحاب. وسيحدث ذلك في لحظة وغضمة عين. في حين أن مجيء المسيح الثاني سيحدث حتي ينتصر على المسيح الدجال ويدمر الشر، وأيضاً ليؤسس ملكه الألفي. ونجد وصف المجيء الثاني في سفر الرؤيا 11:19-16. 

الإختلافات الهامة بين الإختطاف والمجيء الثاني هي كالآتي:​(1) ساعة الإختطاف، سيقابل المؤمنون الرب على السحاب (تسالونيكي الأولى 17:4). ولكن في المجيء الثاني، سيرجع المؤمنون للأرض مع الرب (رؤيا 14:19).

(2) المجيء الثاني سيحدث بعد الضيقة العظيمة (رؤيا الأصحاح 6-19). بينما سيحدث الإختطاف قبل الضيقة (تسالونيكي الأولى 9:5 ورؤيا 10:3).

(3) الإختطاف هو نزع المؤمنين من الأرض لفدائهم (تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4-17 و9:5). بينما يتم نزع الغير مؤمنيين عند المجيء الثاني لعقابهم (متى 40:24-41).

(4) الإختطاف سيحدث سريعاً وبطريقة "سرية" (كورنثوس الأولى 50:15-54). بينما سيكون مجيء المسيح الثاني علانية للجميع (رؤيا 7:1 ومتى 29:24-30).

(5) سيحدث مجيء المسيح الثاني بعد تحقيق أحداث أخري (تسالونيكي الثانية 4:2 ومتى 15:24-30 ورؤيا أصحاح 6-18). بينما قد يحدث الإختطاف في أي وقت ومكان (تيطس 13:2 وتسالونيكي الأولى 13:4-18 وكورنثوس الأولى 50:15-54).

لم يجب التمييز بين الإختطاف ومجيء المسيح الثاني

(1) إن كان الإختطاف ومجيء المسيح الثاني يمثلا نفس الحدث، فهذا يعني أن المؤمنين سيتعرضون لوقت الضيقة العظيمة (تسالونيكي الأولى 9:5 ورؤيا 10:3).

(2) إن كان الحدثان يمثلان نفس الشيء فإن مجيء المسيح ليس وشيكاً، إذ أنه ولابد أن تتحق أحداث أخرى قبل مجيئه (متى 4:24-30).

(3) عند وصف وقت الضيقة، لا يذكر الكتاب الكنيسة (أصحاح 16-19). فأثناء الضيقة – "وقت ضيقة يعقوب" (أرميا 7:30)- سيحول الله نظره لإسرائيل (رومية 17:11-31).​
فنجد أن الحدثان متشابهان ولكنهما مختلفان. حيث أن الأثنان يتضمنان مجيء المسيح. وأنهما سيحدثا في نهاية الأيام. ولكن من الهام جداً أن نتعرف على الإختلافات الأساسية. وللتلخيص، فإن الإختطاف هو مجيء المسيح الثاني على السحاب ليأخذ كل المؤمنيين بإسمه قبيل الضيقة العظيمة. بينما المجيء الثاني هو رجوع المسيح الى الأرض لينهي الضيقة ولينتصر على المسيح الدجال ومملكته الأرضية​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من هم أربعة فرسان الرؤيا؟

الجواب: فرسان الرؤيا الأربعة يتم وصفهم في سفر الرؤيا الأصحاح السادس والأعداد 1-8. الأربعة فرسان هم وصف رمزي للأحداث المختلفة التي ستحدث في نهاية العالم. الفرس الأول يذكر في سفر الرؤيا 2:6، "فنظرت، واذ فرس أبيض والجالس عليه معه قوس، وقد أعطى إكليلاً، وخرج غالباً لكي يغلب". وهذا الفارس الأول يشير الى المسيح الدجال، والذي سيعطى السلطة وسينتصر على كل من يعارضه. والمسيح الدجال سيحاول تقليد كل ما سيفعله المسيح عند رجوعه، فسيأتي راكباً فرس أبيض (رؤيا يوحنا 11:19-16).

و نجد أن الفارس الثاني مشار له في سفر الرؤيا 3:6-4 "ولما فتح الختم الثاني، سمعت الحيوان الثاني قائلاً: "هلم وأنظر!". فخرج فرس آخر أحمر، وللجالس عليه أعطي أن ينزع السلام من الأرض، وأن يقتل بعضهم بعضاً، وأعطي سيفاً عظيماً". وهو يشير الي الحرب العظيمة التي ستندلع في نهاية الأيام. ونجد وصف الفارس الثالث في سفر الرؤيا 5:6-6، "...فنظرت وإذ فرس أسود، والجالس عليه معه ميزان في يده. وسمعت صوتاً في وسط الأربعة الحيوانات قائلاً: "ثمنية قمح بدينار، وثلاث ثماني شعير بدينار. وأما الزيت والخمر فلا تضرهما". ونجد أن ذلك يشير الى المجاعة العظيمة التي ستحدث كنتيجة للحروب (من الفارس الثاني). وسيندر الطعام بينما تتوافر الكماليات الأخرى مثل الخمر والزيت.

والفارس الرابع مذكور في سفر الرؤيا 8:6 وهو يرمز للموت والدمار، "فنظرت واذ فرس أخضر، والجالس عليه اسمه الموت، والهاوية تتبعه، وأعطيا سلطاناً على ربع الأرض أن يقتلا بالسيف والجوع والموت وبوحوش الأرض". ويبدو وكأنه خليط من الفرسان الثلاث السابقين. إذ بحضوره تستمر وتقسو وطأة الحروب والمجاعات والأمراض و الأوبئة. ولكن من المدهش بل من المرعب أن الفرسان الأربعة هم مجرد مؤشر يسبق وقت الإضطراب العظيم (سفر الرؤيا، أصحاح 8-9 و16).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

*السؤال: كيف يمكننا أن نمارس حياتنا في ضوء مجيء المسيح الثاني؟



الجواب: نحن نؤمن أن رجوع المسيح للأرض هو أمر وشيك. وهذا لأن رجوعه يمكن أن يحدث في أي وقت. فنحن مع الرسول بولس "منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (تيطس 13:2). وكوننا نعلم أن رجوع الرب قريب فربما يأتي اليوم، يجرب البعض بترك كل شيء ومجرد إنتظاره.

ولكن هناك فرق كبير بين معرفة أن المسيح ربما يأتي اليوم أو أنه آت اليوم بالفعل. ويعلمنا المسيح "وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا ملائكة السماوات، إلا أبي وحده" (متى 36:24). فتوقيت رجوع المسيح هو أمر لم يعلنه الله لأي شخص كان، وعلي ذلك فأنه يجب علينا أن نستمر في الإنتظار. ونرى في المثل الذي أعطاه لنا المسيح عن العشر وزنات، بأن الملك يأمر عبيده بأن يستمروا في العمل الي أن يجيء (لوقا 13:19).

فلابد أن يكون مجيء المسيح الثاني دافع للعمل، وليس العكس. وفي كورنثوس الأولى 15، يختم بولس تعليمه عن الإختطاف بقوله، "إذ يا أخوتي الأحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب". في تسالونيكي الأولى 5 يختم أيضاً بولس تعليمه عن مجيء المسيح بقوله "فلا ننم إذاً كالباقين، بل لنسهر ونصح" (عدد 6). فمشيئة المسيح لنا ليست أن نتراجع وننتظر. بل أن نستمر في العمل والسهر. "ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني مادام نهار. يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل" (يوحنا 4:9).

وبهذا نري أن التلاميذ عاشوا وكرزوا عالمين أن المسيح قد يأتي أثناء حياتهم، فماذا لو كانوا توقفوا عن العمل و"أنتظروا"؟ لكانوا قد خالفوا وصايا الإرسالية العظمى، ولكان الإنجيل لم ينشر حتى الآن. لقد أدرك التلاميذ أن رجوع المسيح الوشيك هو دافع لهم لإتمام عمل الله. لقد عاشوا حياة غنية، كما لو كان كل يوم في حياتهم هو آخر يوم لهم على الأرض. ونحن مثلهم، ينبغي وأن ننظر لكل يوم كهبة ممنوحة من الله وأن نستخدم تلك الهبة لتمجيده.

يوحنا الأولى 3:2-4 يقول "وبهذا نعرف أننا قد عرفناه: إن حفظنا وصاياه. من قال: "قد عرفته" وهو لا يحفظ وصاياه، فهو كاذب وليس الحق فيه".*​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى سمة الوحش؟

الجواب: نجد أن الجزء الأساسي الذي يتناول "سمة الوحش" في الكتاب المقدس موجود في سفر الرؤيا 15:13-18. كما يمكننا أن نجد إشارات أخرى في رؤيا 9:14 و11 وكذلك 2:15 و2:16 و20:19 و4:20. وتعمل هذه العلامة "كختم" مميز لأتباع المسيح الدجال والنبي الكذاب (المتحدث الرسمي بإسم المسيح الدجال). والنبي الكذاب (الوحش الثاني) هو من سيتسبب في أن يختم الناس بهذا الختم. وسيختم البعض على الجبهة أو اليد ولكن العلامة لن تحمل في صورة كارت يحمله الفرد معه. 


والتقدم الطبي الحديث في تكنولوجيا زرع الرقائق رفع مستوى الإهتمام "بسمة الوحش" والذي يتحدث عنها الكتاب في سفر الرؤيا والأصحاح الثالث عشر. وربما تكون التكنولوجيا المستخدمة اليوم تمثل مرحلة بدائية لما سيستخدم لزرع "السمة" في المستقبل. ولكن من المهم أن ندرك أن الرقائق الطبية المذكورة سابقاُ هى ليست السمة. فالسمة ستمنح فقط للذين سيعبدون المسيح الدجال. فالرقائق الطبية أو المالية المزروعة لا تمثل سمة الوحش. فإن "سمة الوحش" ستكون "علامة" من علامات نهاية الأيام تمنح للذين يعبدون ويسجدون للمسيح الدجال ولا يقدر أحد أن يشتري أو يبيع إلا من له السمة أو اسم الوحش أو عدد اسمه.

ويختلف الكثير من مفسري الكتاب المقدس المتميزين على صورة علامة الوحش. فالبعض يعتقد أن العلامة ستكون في صورة "بطاقة شخصية"، والبعض الآخر يعتقد أنها ستكون رقائق مزروعة، أو وشم بشفرة معرفة على جلد الإنسان. وهذا الوشم يوضح أن الشخص ينتمي لمملكة المسيح الدجال. وربما يكون هذا التفسير أكثر واقعية بحيث أنه لا يضيف أي تفاصيل غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس. ولكن كل هذه تكهنات فينبغي علينا ألا نضيع وقتنا في التفكر في مثل هذه الأشياء والتي لا يذكرها الكتاب المقدس، فأننا سنعلم وسنتعرف عليها عندما تحدث.

والمعنى المقصود بالرقم 666 هو أيضاً لغز. ونجد أن الكثير من الناس ما توقعوا بأن يكون له علاقة بيوم 6 من شهر يونيو 2006. ولكن، إن دققنا النظر في سفر الرؤيا فأننا سنكتشف أن الرقم يشير الى شخص وليس تاريخ. فسفر الرؤيا 18:13 يقول لنا "هنا الحكمة! من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش. فإنه عدد إنسان، وعدده: ستمئة وستة وستون". فبصورة ما سيساعدنا رقم 666 على التعرف على المسيح الدجال. ولعصور طويلة حاول مفسري الكتاب تفسير الرقم بربطة بشخص ما ولكن الأمر يحتاج حكمة. فعندما يتم إعلان المسيح الدجال (تسالونيكي الثانية 3:2-4)، سيكون الأمر واضحاً ووقتها سندرك سبب تعريفة برقم 666.​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماذا تمثل السبعة ختوم والسبعة أبواق؟​

الجواب: نجد وصف السبعة ختوم في (رؤيا 1:6-17 و 1:8-5)، والسبعة أبواق (رؤيا 6:8-21 و 15:11-19)، وسبعة جامات غضب الله في (رؤيا 1:16-21) وهم ثلاثة سلاسل متعاقبة من غضب الله. ويزداد حكم الله وطأة تدريجياً مع تقدم الوقت. والسبعة ختوم والأبواق والجامات مرتبطة ببعضها – حيث يقدم الختم السابع، الأبواق السبعة (رؤيا 1:8-5)، وتقدم الأبواق السبعة، الجامات السبعة (رؤيا 15:11-19 و 1:15-8).​ 
والختوم الأربعة الأولى تعرف بأربعة فرسان الرؤيا. والختم الأول يقدم المسيح الدجال (رؤيا 1:6-2). والختم الثاني يسبب حرباً عظيمة (رؤيا 3:6-4). والختم الثالث يسبب مجاعة (رؤيا 5:6-6). والختم الرابع يسبب أوبئة، ومجاعات أخرى، وحروب (رؤيا 7:6-8).​ 
والختم الخامس يخبرنا عن الذين سيستشهدوا بسبب إيمانهم في نهاية الأيام (رؤيا 9:6-11). وسيسمع الله بكائهم وسينصفهم ويخلصون في الوقت المعين من خلال – الختم السادس، ومعها الأبواق وجامات غضبه. وعند حدوث الختم السادس والسابع، سيحدث زلزال عظيم يتسبب في حدوث كوارث رهيبة كما ستقع أحداث فلكية مهيبة (رؤيا 12:6-14). والذين سينجون منها سيصرخون "اسقطي علينا وأخفينا عن وجه الجالس علي العرش وعن غضب الخروف، لأنه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم. ومن يستطيع الوقوف؟" (رؤيا 16:6-17). ​ 
ويتم وصف الأبواق السبعة في سفر الرؤيا 6:8-21. والأبواق السبعة هى محتوى الختوم السبعة (رؤيا 1:8-5). فالبوق الأول سيسبب نار وبرد ستدمر كل عشب أخضر على الأرض (رؤيا 7:8). والبوق الثاني سيكون مثل جبلاً متقداً بالنار يدمر كل خلائق البحر الحية (رؤيا 8:8-9). والبوق الثالث مثل البوق الثاني، سيدمر الأنهار والينابيع (رؤيا 10:8-11).​ 
والبوق الرابع سيتسبب في ظلام الشمس والقمر (رؤيا 12:8). والبوق الخامس سيتسبب في أوبئة و "جراد" يعذب الناس (رؤيا 1:9-11). والبوق السادس سيطلق أجناد الشر التي ستقتل ثلث من الناس (رؤيا 12:9-21). والبوق السابع سينادي السبع ملائكة الذين يحملون جامات غضب الله السبع (رؤيا 15:11-19 و 1:15-8).​ 
وسبعة جامات الغضب نجد وصفها في رؤيا 1:16-21. وهى نتيجة مباشرة للأبواق السبعة. فالجامة الأولى تسبب دمامل خبيثة وردية على الناس (رؤيا 2:16). والجامة الثانية ستسبب في موت كل مخلوق بحري (رؤيا 3:16). والجامة الثالثة ستسبب في تحول النهر الى دم (رؤيا 4:16-7). والجامة الرابعة ستتسبب في احتراق الناس بنار الشمس (8:16-9). والجامة الخامسة ستتسبب في ظلمة وأوجاع عظيمة من القروح والدمامل (رؤيا 10:16-11). والجامة السادسة ستتسبب في جفاف نهر الفرات العظيم وتجمع قوات المسيح الدجال للقتال في معركة هرمجدون (رؤيا 12:16-14). والجامة السابعة ستتسبب في زلزلة عظيمة وبرد عظيم يسقط على الناس (رؤيا 15:16-21).​ 
وسفر الرؤيا 5:16-7 يعلن، "عادل أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون، لأنك حكمت هكذا. لأنهم سفكوا دم قديسين وأنبياء، فأعطيتهم دماً ليشربوا. لأنهم مستحقون!". "نعم أيها الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء! حق وعادلة هى أحكامك".​​​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف يمكنني دراسة سفر الرؤيا؟

الجواب: إن مفتاح دراسة أي سفر من أسفار الكتاب المقدس وهذا يتضمن سفر الرؤيا هو إتباع منهج تفسيري موحد. والمنهج التفسيري هو دراسة مباديء الترجمة. وهذا يعني توحيد الإسلوب المتبع للتفسير. فإن لم يشير الكاتب بوضوح أنه يتحدث بصورة رمزية فلابد وأن يفسر المقطع حرفياً. ويجب ألا نبحث عن معان أخرى وإن لم نستطع فهم الجملة كما هى. وألا نحاول روحنة بعض ما هو مكتوب وتمعينه. فإن الكاتب قد دون ذلك بإرشاد من الروح القدس، فالمعنى إذاً موجود فيما هو مكتوب.

ونأخذ على سبيل المثال، ما هو موجود في سفر الرؤيا والأصحاح العشرون. فالكثيرين من المترجمين يفسرون الألف عام بطرق مختلفة. ولكن لا يوجد أي إشارة الى أن الكاتب قد قام بذكر هذا العدد بصورة رمزية فإن ما هو مكتوب يشير الي ألف عاماً بصورة حرفية.

و يمكننا أن نجد توضيح بسيط للسفر في سفر الرؤيا 19:1. ففي الأصحاح الأول، المسيح المقام الممجد يتحدث الى يوحنا. ويقول هنا المسيح ليوحنا "فأكتب ما رأيت، وما هو كائن، وما هو عتيد أن يكون بعد هذا". فالأشياء التي عاينها يوحنا مدونة في الأصحاح الأول. بينما نجد الأشياء الكائنة في الأصحاح 2-3 (الرسائل للكنائس). والأشياء التي ستكون (المستقبلية) مدونة في الأصحاحات 4-22.

وبصورة عامة، تتناول الإصحاحات 4-18 من سفر الرؤيا قضاء الله على أهل العالم. وهذا القضاء لا ينطبق على الكنيسة (تسالونيكي الأولى 2:5 و9). فسيأخذ الله الكنيسة من الأرض خلال حدث يسمى بالإختطاف. ونجد وصف الإختطاف في تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4-18 وكورنثوس الأولى 51:15-52. فهذا هو وقت إضطراب يعقوب – إسرائيل (أرميا 7:30 ودانيال 12:9 و1:12). وهذا هو الوقت الذي فيه سيحاكم الله العالم بسبب عصيانهم.

وأصحاح 19 يصف رجوع المسيح مع الكنيسة، عروس المسيح. وانتصاره على الوحش والنبي الكذاب ويطرحههم في بحيرة النار. وفى أصحاح 20، نجد أن الله يقيد ابليس ويطرحه في الهاوية. ثم يقيم الله مملكته على الأرض والتي ستدوم لمدة ألف عام. وفي نهاية الألف عام، سيطلق ابليس حيث سيقود عصياناً ضد الله. ولكنه حالما ما يخمد ويطرح أيضاً في بحيرة النار. وفي القضاء الأخير، والذي سينطبق على كل من لا يؤمنون، سيتم طرحهم أيضاً في بحيرة النار.

و الأصحاحين 21 و22 يقوما بوصف الحالة الأبدية. وفيهما يخبرنا الله عن حياتنا الأبدية معه. فكتاب سفر الرؤيا يمكن دراسته وفهمه! فالله لم يكن ليمنحه لنا إن كان مجرد لغزاً مليء بالغموض. ومفتاح فهمه هو ترجمة ما هو مدون به بصورة حرفية. فالسفر يحتوي كل المعاني التي نرجوها.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من هو المسيح الدجال؟

الجواب: هناك الكثير من التكهن على شخصية المسيح الدجال. وتتضمن القائمة الشهيرة، الزعيم الروسي فالديمير بوتن والإيراني أحمد الدين نجاد والبابا في روما. وفي الولايات المتحدة تتضمن القائمة، الرئيس السابق بيل كلنتون، والرئيس جورج بوش والرئيس الحالي باراك أوباما. ولكن من هو المسيح الدجال وكيف يمكننا التعرف عليه؟

لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس بالتحديد الموقع الذي سيأتي منه المسيح الدجال. في حين أن الكثير من دارسي الكتاب يتوقعون قدومه من إتحاد عشرة دول أو ما يسمى بالإمبراطورية الرومانية الحديثة (دانيال 24:7-25 ورؤيا 17:7). ونجد أن البعض الأخر يعتقد أنه سيكون يهودياً ليتمكن من الإدعاء بأنه المسيح. ولكن كل هذه هي تكهنات حيث أن الكتاب المقدس لا يخبرنا من أين سيأتي أو أصله العرقي. وتسالونيكي الثانية 3:2-4 يخبرنا عن كيفية التعرف على المسيح الدجال: " لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما، لأنه لا يأتي إن لم يأت الإرتداد أولاً، ويستعلن إنسان الخطية، ابن الهلاك. المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً، حتى أنه يجلس في هيكل الله كإله، مظهراً نفسه أنه إله". 


وأنه من المتوقع أن يندهش كل الذين سيعاينونه عند التعرف عليه. فقد يكون أو لا يكون على قيد الحياة اليوم. فقد كان مارتن لوثر على سبيل المثال مقتنعاً أن بابا روما المعاصر(في وقت حياته) هو المسيح الدجال. وكذلك كان الكثيرون من الذين عاشوا في العصور الحديثة متأكدون من أشخاص آخرين. وكما نرى، فأنهم جمعيهم مخطئين. ولذا ينبغي وأن نبتعد عن التكهنات وأن نركز على ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس بالفعل. فسفر الرؤيا 5:13-8 يعلن، "وأعطى فماً يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف، وأعطى سلطاناً أن يفعل اثنين وأربعين شهراً. ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله، ليجدف على اسمه، وعلى مسكنه، وعلى الساكنين في السماء. وأعطي أن يصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم، وأعطي سلطاناً على كل قبيلة ولسان وأمة. فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الأرض، الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح".​
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (31 يوليو 2011)




----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ..... فعلا أشياء مهمة وجديدة لم أسمع بها من قبل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## HappyAtheist (1 أغسطس 2011)

رغم أنني لست مؤمن ولكن الموضوع رائع جدا، خاصة أن بعضا من تلك العلامات بدأت تظهر للعيان، ولكن ومع هذا بالنسبة لي هذا أمر طبيعي فالعالم دائما كانت له مراحل مابين الجيده والسيئه ومابينهما، ونحن الان في مرحلة من مراحل الأرض، فحسب نظرية التطور لقد تحول أسلافنا إلى بشرا أو الخطوات الاولى للبشرية نتيجة لعنف الطبيعه الغير مستقر، وأعتقد أننا سوف نشهد مرة أخرى من زلازل وجفاف وفيضانات والاعاصير والأهم هو الإحتباس الحراري. 

وشكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع في طريقة شرح سفر الرؤيا.


----------

